# Animation Stuff You Made



## TransformerRobot (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a thread I've made where we can share any animation, animatics or storyboards we've made.

I'll go first, showing you this experimental video I made in Flash CS6 over a few days, to practice animation set to music.

Here is another video I made compiling 2 animatics (one 2D and one 3D).

The second one is something I just made in my first year as an Animation student.

Okay, enough of my stuff, let's see what it is any of you have.


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 24, 2014)

I really don't have anything to contribute but everything Cerberus does is amazing


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 25, 2014)

Sulfide said:


> I really don't have anything to contribute but everything Cerberus does is amazing


I second that; raiders of the trash is my favorite


----------



## Sulfide (Apr 25, 2014)

Rockoons 3 or You're the One That I Want, for me.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> This is a thread I've made where we can share any animation, animatics or storyboards we've made.
> 
> I'll go first, showing you this experimental video I made in Flash CS6 over a few days, to practice animation set to music.
> 
> ...



That was terrifying.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> That was terrifying.



Wow, how constructive and kind of you. /sarcasm


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wow, how constructive and kind of you. /sarcasm



You're welcome


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2014)

Chill out TR.

Here's something I actually got paid to do. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x6B2k4Wmfg

"Dancing Through Life" from Wicked, an animatic I made almost a year ago http://vimeo.com/67725999 I really loved the one that person did for Defying Gravity but unfortunately my own attempt was much crappier..

And my showreel... http://vimeo.com/77883463


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Chill out TR.



I can't when he expressed his opinion in such a stupidly minimalist and useless way, instead of saying WHY it was his opinion.

Furthermore, these are things I busted my ass over for several hours in total.



DeCatt said:


> You're welcome



Would it kill you to explain WHY you didn't like it, besides simply saying "That was terrifying.", you parking lot loving bastardization of Lord Zedd?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey. Cut it out with the insults.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the animatics, it's the art itself that is lacking. Sorry but them's the breaks. You should probably focus more on the basics of drawing characters before going into something more complex like animation.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Hey. Cut it out with the insults.



Try telling DeCat that, the guy who likes shitting all over people's hard work.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Try telling DeCat that, the guy who likes shitting all over people's hard work.



Saying that I was terrified is a far cry from shitting all over something. This is simply the reaction I had.



Taralack said:


> Hey. Cut it out with the insults.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the animatics, it's the art itself that is lacking. Sorry but them's the breaks. You should probably focus more on the basics of drawing characters before going into something more complex like animation.



Why is there no This button?



TransformerRobot said:


> I can't when he expressed his opinion in such a stupidly minimalist and useless way, instead of saying WHY it was his opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, these are things I busted my ass over for several hours in total.
> 
> ...



Ok, if you really want it explained, I found it terrifying because the anatomy was cringingly bad. Your animation is ok, just that you really need to go back to the basics of drawing. Everyone was there at some point, you have to take the good with the bad. You can certainly animate better than I ever could, I have no clue. At it's current stage (not being offensive here, just blunt), this is like a cake that tastes good but looks like a molten lump of icing. But you are giving something a go, I commend you for that.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Try telling DeCat that, the guy who likes shitting all over people's hard work.



They did not "shit all over" it, they just offered an extremely blunt opinion. 

As an artist it's usually a good idea not to get too attached to the things you create.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Saying that I was terrified is a far cry from shitting all over something. This is simply the reaction I had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then, I thank you for your input this time. ^^

But didn't you notice I at least had a good running cycle for the part before she glides down towards the lake?



Taralack said:


> They did not "shit all over" it, they just offered an extremely blunt opinion.
> 
> As an artist it's usually a good idea not to get too attached to the things you create.



I can't help that because I've developed such a passion for animation.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I can't help that because I've developed such a passion for animation.



I have a passion for art. I love it to death.
I still take any and all negative criticism in a mature manner. Even when you end up doing fantastic at something there will still be people who dislike, constantly criticize and find flaws in your work. Textbook example: Van Gogh. Died an artistic failure, suicide from constant artistic scrutiny among other things. Now worth millions. Don't ever let negative stuff bring you down, but don't dismiss it either.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 25, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I have a passion for art. I love it to death.
> I still take any and all negative criticism in a mature manner. Even when you end up doing fantastic at something there will still be people who dislike, constantly criticize and find flaws in your work. Textbook example: Van Gogh. Died an artistic failure, suicide from constant artistic scrutiny among other things. Now worth millions. Don't ever let negative stuff bring you down, but don't dismiss it either.



I'd appreciate it more if you didn't use a suicidal nutcase as an example.


----------



## Abbi Normal (May 30, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd appreciate it more if you didn't use a suicidal nutcase as an example.



Because  clearly people suffering from mental illness never have innate talents,  or accomplish anything worth aspiring to. One of the greatest painters  who ever lived is totally just some 'nutcase' you should definitely be  offended to be compared to. 

But that's beside the point.

For  the dragon one, the first thing I noticed is that the body in the  side-view doesn't look at all like the same body-type she has in the  front view, and it kinda bugged me through the entire animation. As to  the run cycle, I honestly couldn't even tell there was a run cycle  there, it was just moving way too fast. It just looked like random  flashing, and literally started to give me a headache. Some things in  the animation, I could barely tell what they were. For example, I only  knew that was water the whole time when she hit it and it  sort-of-splashed, it took me two viewings to figure out she was playing a  flute not drinking from a long tube (seriously, at first viewing I  thought she was drinking a tube of Magic Cactus or poison-toad juice and  the rest was her tripping. Which would have been fine, if it was what  you'd intended), and I still don't know what the black thing hovering  over the orange thing early in the video was supposed to be. 

For the hoverbikes one, I still maintain that those simply aren't at all bike-like, more like snowmobiles or ATVs.  But whatever. Also, I know it's just an animatic, but in that one bit  where you see stuff beside the road instead of just the road, your bike  moves around the on road, but the buildings and trees around the road  stay still. Better to nip that in the bud before you go any further and  get stuck with it.


----------



## malk (May 31, 2014)

Not sure if this thread has devolved into a pissing match or if we can still post animations, but whatever:

Here's a short animation I made for a final last semester.


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 2, 2014)

Really old animation using Photoshop, sony vegas and sprites, awww good times

This is from back in the day of being an animator


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 6, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Here is another video I made compiling 2 animatics (one 2D and one 3D).


this is like akira except better


here's one of my animatoins https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neEAtaBYulM


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 6, 2014)

I made an animated ninja avatar for my FA profile once:
https://d.facdn.net/art/lollazer/avatars/ninjava.gif
He is holding a ninja star and is waving his katana :3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh dammit, YouTube screwed it up!


----------



## Ryuuza-art (Jul 12, 2014)

These are a few years old now, but they're the only things I currently have online (since other stuff I'm working on is still in progress).

These are some videos I created for a uni project, as refreshers on the basics of light settings in photography for 1st year students and beginners. I'm hoping to redo them at some point, so I can polish them up and stick them on Youtube (some parts aren't quite clear or go a bit too quickly. Also apologies in advance for the Quicktime format!).
http://ryuuza.co.uk/animation/beginners_guide_aperture_web.mov
http://ryuuza.co.uk/animation/beginners_guide_iso_web.mov
http://ryuuza.co.uk/animation/beginners_guide_shutter_speed_web.mov
You can also view the Aperture and Shutter Speed ones here if that helps.

Then these two were for a project with National Grid, explaining how metering equipment works to their clients. Working on the project was a lot more interesting than it sounds! XD
http://ryuuza.co.uk/animation/giuseppa_barresi_diaphragm_meter.mov
http://ryuuza.co.uk/animation/giuseppa_barresi_slam_shut.mov


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. 

Here is something I did in about 8 hours or so.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it me or your getting worse TR? You really should practice more.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2014)

I have been practicing. How am I getting worse?


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 2, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I have been practicing. How am I getting worse?



You didn't even take your time with this it looks completely rushed. In fact i would forget about animating until you gotten a lot better practice the basics and life drawing.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 2, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> You didn't even take your time with this it looks completely rushed. In fact i would forget about animating until you gotten a lot better practice the basics and life drawing.



But I spent a few hours on it. How much longer should I have spent?


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 7, 2014)

You rushed through the animation which i can tell. You really don't seem to care much at all about art or animation.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 7, 2014)

Of course I do. I just have difficulty with certain aspects of it.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Here is something I did in about 8 hours or so.



And of course, it's now deleted... /yawn


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 8, 2014)

It's because I realized how sloppy it was.


----------



## Jafferz (Dec 4, 2014)

Can I post on this thread NSFW straight furry animations I've made? I'd like some legitimate feedback


----------



## Jafferz (Dec 4, 2014)

Jafferz said:


> Can I post on this thread NSFW straight furry animations I've made? I'd like some legitimate feedback




Ah nvm i just read the dos and donts! But if anyone wants to see my animations you can find links on my FA site : o
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jafferz/


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 4, 2014)

I just made this silly dragon in scribblenauts, and then mounted him on  the bigger in game dragon. Took screen shots and animated it. I was going to use it for my avatar but then..meh
https://trello-attachments.s3.amazo...ff96c31c/scriblenauts-dragon-animation-v2.gif

If it is ok, I would love to upload some of my motion graphic work.


----------



## pidgeonpeep (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay so on average, being an animation student, 8 hours is spent on like the first two seconds of animation. Given that animation (which is held at a different speed than things like motion media) are typically 12 frames a second (or 12 drawings for one second of film), you need to be drawing more and spending more time on your drawings. I have spent 36 straight hours working on a 10 second drawing (I had to redo it several times and its MEH at best (CLICK HERE FOR SHITTY FARTING DUCK ANIMATION http://youtu.be/gKW7z7sgp7Y ) For animation students, you go through two life drawing courses and two drawing courses (not counting color theory or design classes) before even BEGINNING to think about animating. The thing you should do is learn anatomy if you're going to be doing things like anthros :> but I suggest trying a bouncing ball test. Watch how a tennis ball bounces and animate that. Then start with a flour sack and make it move smoothly. These are very important tests to work on and looking at videos that others do really help. But, I'll chime in with everyone else and say please work on your anatomy and drawing skills first and foremost. Animation is HARD AS HELL and jumping in before you have a good grasp on drawing is a really bad thing to do. Draw draw draw! Because that's what animation is! Just a TON of sequential drawing! :3 AND REFERENCE, REFERENCE, REFERENCE!


----------

